# 1987 Nissan Stanza



## Stryfe1 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey all. I have a 1987 Nissan Stanza. It is the notchback 4-door version.

I got the vehicle offered to me for free, so of course I took it. After first inspecting it, I changed the spark plugs, wires, oil, oil filter, air filter, inflated the flat, i mean FLAT tires, and cleaned out the interior. I also replaced the battery. 

Next, I cleaned the engine, de-greased it, got everything nice and clean, and went in to try to start it. Of no surprise, it didn't start. So I started looking for problems, I noticed that the fuel pump wasn't turning on. So I removed my back seats, checked for voltage, and it was there (also got a new fuel pump just for good measure.) Next, I checked the fuses. They were fine. So I popped the hood...

Quickly I found what was wrong. The wiring harness was completely fried. I'm talking about the wiring harness that connects from under the passenger seat, runs through the dash into the engine area, and connects to various plugs/connectors throughout the engine/engine area. So I removed it (PAIN IN THE ASS) and re-wired the whole entire thing. Stuck it back in, plugged everything back in place, went to start it but WAIT! The distributor cap was totally busted after I looked at it, so I replaced that, put everything in place, went to start it, and STILL I have no fuel pump sound when I switch the car to "on." 


So, I've tried everything I can think of, the fuel pump won't turn on, and the car won't crank over. What could I be missing, or what else could be wrong?


----------



## DjSpeed247 (Apr 13, 2009)

Is there a fuel pump relay???


----------



## Stryfe1 (Apr 29, 2009)

Inside of the relay box? 
There is nothing that specifically says "fuel pump" and there is nothing that says "fuel" anywhere either.


----------



## Stryfe1 (Apr 29, 2009)

Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Stryfe1 (Apr 29, 2009)

Update...

I was looking at the relays today, the EGI relay was actually fried inside of the relay box itself. So I got it out, and luckily the connectors are still good. Replaced it.

Fuel pump still doesn't turn on. I tested voltage at all areas and it's all good. I used jumper wires to start the fuel pump and it works, this is confusing. If it works, then why doesn't it get power?

I concluded that the ECU is busted.


----------



## Stryfe1 (Apr 29, 2009)

DjSpeed247 said:


> Is there a fuel pump relay???


found the fuel pump relay. it's good.


----------



## Stryfe1 (Apr 29, 2009)

Good news, I got the car running.
Problem was the fuelpump wasn't getting ground. So I made a makeshift wire, grounded it, and now it runs.

And damn it runs good for sitting after 10 years.


----------

